# Dependant Visa of Indian Nationals - Verification of Documents



## debim19

Hi,
I had recently got a good job offer in munich. I had applied for work permit and dependant visas (for my wife and 4 month old baby). While applying for the visa, the case officer said that my visa will come in a couple of days but the dependant visas will take time (may take up to 12 weeks) as they have to verify their document like Marriage Certificate.
I had submitted the original marriage certificate and birth certificate of my baby.

As mentioned, my visa has arrived but family visas have not arrived. This makes the situation very complicated. As I have resigned from my company in UK, I have to join the German company in December first week. But my family cant join me. Also they have to travel back to India and then wait for their visa.

Does it really take 12 weeks for verifying a Marriage Certificate?
Can they apply for a Scenzen and come along with me for a holiday and join me later when they have their dependant visas?


----------



## ALKB

debim19 said:


> Hi,
> I had recently got a good job offer in munich. I had applied for work permit and dependant visas (for my wife and 4 month old baby). While applying for the visa, the case officer said that my visa will come in a couple of days but the dependant visas will take time (may take up to 12 weeks) as they have to verify their document like Marriage Certificate.
> I had submitted the original marriage certificate and birth certificate of my baby.
> 
> As mentioned, my visa has arrived but family visas have not arrived. This makes the situation very complicated. As I have resigned from my company in UK, I have to join the German company in December first week. But my family cant join me. Also they have to travel back to India and then wait for their visa.
> 
> Does it really take 12 weeks for verifying a Marriage Certificate?
> Can they apply for a Scenzen and come along with me for a holiday and join me later when they have their dependant visas?



Why do they have to travel to India? Are they not ordinarily resident in the UK and have they not applied from the UK?

I would not advise to apply for a visitor's visa while a long term visa application is under process. Has the Embassy even returned their passports? Usually passports are retained while the application is being assessed.


----------



## _shel

I'd assume if they were dependent on his UK visa as he has resigned and is leaving the UK so do they need to.


----------



## ALKB

_shel said:


> I'd assume if they were dependent on his UK visa as he has resigned and is leaving the UK so do they need to.


Ah.

That would be Tier 2, right?

Don't know much about that - no grace period? The question remains whether they have their passports in order to travel...

Verification of documents can take a very long time if the documents are from certain countries.


----------



## _shel

It would be tier 2 the period is usually 28 days without being an overstayer. That starts when the main applicants visa ends, so when he leaves the country. 

Dont know if they may be able to get extra stay in the UK on a tourist visa or something if that would be easier for them.


----------

